# will 04 c325ci sport rims fit on a 95 740il?



## RENOMB (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if the lug pattern and all is the same on the 04 c325ci, and a 95 740il? and how do you guys think those wheel would look on a 95 e38?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The offset is wrong by at least an inch.


----------



## RENOMB (May 29, 2005)

oh well, scrap that idea, my brother was changing rims on his 325ci, and i was going to take them,

thanks for the info


----------

